# Drivers removed



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have a gateway desktop computer running windows XP SP 2 and i for some reason alot of drivers and i dont know what eles have been deleted, i cant get the CD DVD or any network adaptors to work, i have tried sysytem restore the last few days to several different restore points and no luck, i am currently looking at the device manager and see problems with the DVD/ CD drives code 39 on both. keyboards PS/2 same code 39 . network adaptors one direct parallel code 39 . the intel (r) Pro/100 VE network connection code 10 and Wan miniport (ATW) code 39 and soundmax integrated digital audio code 39 . any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

Code 39

Causes of error code 39:

A required device driver is missing. 
A required binary file is corrupt. 
There is a problem with file Input/Output (I/O) process. 
A driver referencing an entry point in another binary file is unable to load. 
When this problem occurs, the following message will be displayed in the Device status box on the General tab of the device’s properties box.

Error Message: “Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)”

Solution

To resolve this issue, you can use one of the following methods:

Method 1: Uninstall the driver

Open the Driver tab on the device properties box. 
Click the Uninstall button to remove the current driver. 
After the uninstall process is complete, restart your computer. 
Note: It is recommended that you use a registry cleaner tool to scan and remove any left behind information of the uninstalled driver to ensure complete removal.

Next, reinstall the Device Driver. To do this, in the Device Manager window, right-click on the device type of the device you uninstalled, and then select the Scan for hardware changes command to launch the Add Hardware wizard and reinstall the driver. 

Method 2: Run the Troubleshooting wizard.

Open the faulty device’s properties box in Device Manager. 
On the General tab, click the Troubleshoot button. 
This will launch the wizard that will enable you to troubleshoot your device.

Follow the instructions in this wizard to diagnose the problem with your device and then resolve it. 


Does this help??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you get a m/board driver cd with the computer
if you did run setup from it
if not go to the gateway site put in your model no. and check the download section for the drivers


----------



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

LiamDarley, thanks but method one did not work and method two just opens help and support window, does not start the troubleshooter, i have sucessfully loaded the keyboard driver to a Floppy Disk and manage to get the keyboard working, i have also been getting the network driver files put back on the same way, Slow process , using the floppy, but since the cd and dvd drives are not working i thought if i could get the network adaptors working and get it back online i could fix the rest, 

Dai, i didnt get a CD with the computer, i got it second hand but even if i had it the cd and dvd drives are not working. i have been getting drivers from the gateway websight but the cd / dvd drivers download says 
: The optical drives (such as CD-ROM drives, DVD-ROM drives, CD-R/W drives, CD-R/W/DVD combo drives, or DVD-RW/+RW combo drives) associated to this information file do not need an updated driver. Microsoft(r) Windows(r) XP already includes the native drivers for this hardware device. . thanks for your help


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

What you need to do is find out each hardware device you need a driver for, write it down along with manufacturer and model then search for each driver induvidually online for the operating system you require. 

is the machine a OEM? if so what is the name and model?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for the cd/dvd drives uninstall the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

LiamDarley, Gateway, intel (R) Pentium (R) 4 CPU253GHz 512MB RAM, 
the CD/DVD drives HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8481B
JLMS XJ HD 1665. i have searched and have not had any luck finding drivers, all i found says drivers are generic installed in XP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are part of xp


----------



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you dai, after removing the upper and lower filters i have both the CD and DVD working again , now the last problem i see i still have, is in the network adaptors i have a yellow ! next to the direct parallel, i have tried to uninstall it and it wont let me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are they listed as[maker]


----------



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

Microsoft Driver version 5.1.2535.0 , its the only problem still listed in device manager but it seams to have deleted alot of other files, some programs are not working , says files need are missing or corrupt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the filters removal would have nothing to do with the problem
run
chkdsk /r
run
sfc /scannow
check windows update for the nic driver and see if it lists one


----------



## uncleberryfield (Apr 7, 2008)

hello, no sound comes out of my pc : in devise manager, multimedia audio control has a big yellow question mark. PLEASE HELP ME!!!

error code 28

please find a solution!!!

here is my Belarc report:

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1,15 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7V8X-X REV 1.xx
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software, Inc. ASUS A7V8X-X ACPI BIOS Revision 1013 09/02/2004 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
80,02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
49,45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B [CD-ROM drive]
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

WDC WD800JB-00JJC0 [Hard drive] (80,03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAM9H400910, rev 05.01C05, SMART Status: Healthy 512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DDR 1' has 512 MB
Slot 'DDR 2' is Empty
Slot 'DDR 3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80,02 GB 49,45 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 2005-02-17 14:57:02 (admin) 
Jonatan 2008-04-07 15:14:57 (admin) 
local system accounts 
ASPNET never 
Guest 2007-11-18 08:29:36 
HelpAssistant 2007-09-04 17:53:14 
IWAM_SSO(default) never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Canon i850 on \\ORDIFG1\Canoni85 
Canon i850 on \\ordifg1\Canon i850 
Lexmark X73 on USB001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6200 [Display adapter]
SCEPTRE D98A [Monitor] (18,3"vis, janvier 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (3x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller Standard Game Port 
Communications Other Devices 
Communications cable between two computers [Modem]


VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.2.101 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.2.1 
Physical Address: 00:0C:6E:27:4F:51 

Networking Dns Servers: 24.200.241.37
24.201.245.77 
USB Human Interface Device
Lexmark X73 MFP Scanner
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (4x)
XBOX 360 Controller For Windows 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning On 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off 
Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1,15 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7V8X-X REV 1.xx
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software, Inc. ASUS A7V8X-X ACPI BIOS Revision 1013 09/02/2004 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
80,02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
49,45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B [CD-ROM drive]
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

WDC WD800JB-00JJC0 [Hard drive] (80,03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAM9H400910, rev 05.01C05, SMART Status: Healthy 512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DDR 1' has 512 MB
Slot 'DDR 2' is Empty
Slot 'DDR 3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80,02 GB 49,45 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 2005-02-17 14:57:02 (admin) 
Jonatan 2008-04-07 15:14:57 (admin) 
local system accounts 
ASPNET never 
Guest 2007-11-18 08:29:36 
HelpAssistant 2007-09-04 17:53:14 
IWAM_SSO(default) never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Canon i850 on \\ORDIFG1\Canoni85 
Canon i850 on \\ordifg1\Canon i850 
Lexmark X73 on USB001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6200 [Display adapter]
SCEPTRE D98A [Monitor] (18,3"vis, janvier 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (3x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller Standard Game Port 
Communications Other Devices 
Communications cable between two computers [Modem]


VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.2.101 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.2.1 
Physical Address: 00:0C:6E:27:4F:51 

Networking Dns Servers: 24.200.241.37
24.201.245.77 
USB Human Interface Device
Lexmark X73 MFP Scanner
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (4x)
XBOX 360 Controller For Windows 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning On 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123
run your m/b setup cd


----------



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

dai said:


> the filters removal would have nothing to do with the problem
> run
> chkdsk /r
> run
> ...




Thanks , i havent worked on it for a few but i will try this,


----------



## countryman1965 (Apr 3, 2008)

dai said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123
> run your m/b setup cd




was this for me? i found 3 MB downloads on the gateway websight but dont know which one


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes you scroll down to error 28 for the explanation on it
which is install the drivers for this device
go to your model at gateway
then into the downloads for it
then look for the audio driver
if the m/b has the via chipset you may find the on the via site


----------

